# how I use Netgear jnr1010v2 as repeater



## dranimesh28 (Jul 20, 2015)

recently I buy Netgear jnr1010 v2 to use as repeating my TP LINK WA5210G v1 SIGNAL.
but after 5 days I can not figure out how to configure as repeater...plz help me..


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 20, 2015)

dranimesh28 said:


> recently I buy Netgear jnr1010 v2 to use as repeating my TP LINK WA5210G v1 SIGNAL.
> but after 5 days I can not figure out how to configure as repeater...plz help me..





> Set Up a Repeater Unit
> Use a wired Ethernet connection to set up the repeater unit to avoid conflicts with the wireless connection to the base station.
> Note: If you are using the JNR1010 base station with a non- router as the repeater, you might need to change additional configuration settings.
> In particular, you should disable the DHCP server function on the wireless repeater AP.
> ...


http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/JNR1010/JNR1010_UM_10Aug12.pdf


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 20, 2015)

Male sure to use the same channel a.d channel width as the original router as well


----------

